# Radio is back on



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

You may have noticed the Radio was of last Saturday " Techie reasons "

Well it is back on tomorrow so call in and ask if Derek and Dan had a nice day of last Saturday. Out enjoying the sun i guess.

Peter

00351 236670171 from the UK 

Portal Rádio - pagesintonizador


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi peter, yes all going well the radio programme should go ahead this morning without any problems, its Dan on his own this week again. as i have commitments elswhere and cant do this weeks show.
I will be back on air to present next weeks programme, John Trueman will be joining me again in the studio, as Dan has a visitor coming to see him from the uk and is taking next week off.


----------

